# 1.8T Oil Leak only immediately after cold start



## Clean1.8T (Mar 20, 2009)

Every cold start after my last oil change, the car leaks oil for about a minute to give me a puddle approximately 4" in diameter. The puddle only happens on cold starts and the oil is dripping from the plastic cover beneath (ruling out the drain plug). Does anyone know any potential causes or problems that I should look for when I lift the car and take a look.

All input is appreciated, 
Thanks.


----------



## rowlands57 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Check your oil filter*

It would be odd but that's about the only thing I can think of, other than the drain plug, that would leak as you suggest. Perhaps they left the old filter gasket on there an you have two now instead of one. If the drain plug was leaking I would think that would be an 'all the time' kind of leak and would get worse as the oil heats up and thins out.

Good luck.


----------



## mkIVGLi117 (Jun 7, 2011)

Id say either you have two gaskets on the filter or I have a similar problem with coolant, when the motors cold, the parts contract (especially plastic parts), causing older gaskets, orings and whatnot to leak, depending on how many miles are on the car. Like I said my thermostat oring leaks when it's cold but as the motor warms up, it expands, fixing itself.
If you can check the filter, and drainplug for extra gaskets, and put dye in the oil system and see if you can find the leak with a backlight. If not, it doesn't seem like its too bad of a leak so nbd haha good luck!


----------

